# White (translucent) worms out the Vent!



## disco lad (May 11, 2010)

I wish I got pictures of this but when I got the camera the worms disappeared. I wish that we had old post because I could have had researched it myself. Someone had amazing shots of them and I have the same problem. Only 1 has a bad parasite infection. She is a dwarf Gourami that looks bloated and has been breathing heavy 2 or 3 days ago. She slowed down eating and is in active. Obviously she and her tank mates are infected with parasites. What medication should I get for this is and where?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

This sounds like callamanus worms, though I don't know if those worms can be white. (I've never actually seen them.) Or maybe a tapeworm? I think that Levamisole is the treatment of choice for those worms and you can get some from Charles (Canadian Aquatics) or April, I think. I am sure that someone here with more experience can post some information.


----------



## disco lad (May 11, 2010)

Well I found the white thing and it isn't moving. some what curled and about an inch long. I am trying to look for anything red now. It looks more white than translucent.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Callamanus worm are red, where did u see this worms, on the substrate or on the fish?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe is planaria? http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/planaria_white_worms/


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

disco lad said:


> Well I found the white thing and it isn't moving. some what curled and about an inch long. I am trying to look for anything red now. It looks more white than translucent.


it could be an un-digested bloodworm. Sometimes if you feed fish too much frozen bloodworm, they can come out that way.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Callamanus worms aren't the only IP that can infect fish. If it is still eating, the easiest thing to do would be to get the Jungle Tabs Anti-Parasite Medicated Fish Food which contains Metronidazole, raziquantel, levamisole. Not sure which LFS stock it but it is listed on the Petsmart website.


----------



## disco lad (May 11, 2010)

It was coming out of her anus. It was not wriggling around. It is a bare bottom tank and I don't see worms at the bottom. I can't find anything wriggling around on her around her. It is starting to seem like it's not worms. She looks bloated and I have not feed live or frozen food for a week now , just dried food. She is inactive and breathing heavy. For now I have not treated them for anything until I can figure out what is the best course of action. I can't figure out what is that white thing since it's in bits and pieces.


----------

